# Autonomo and baja



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what the current situation is for someone no longer working as autonomo and health benefits here in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, there´s some basic info here;

Do unemployed people lose their health care in Spain? Empty Deckchair

There are now regional differences in health cover. Where abouts in the country are you ?


----------

